# St Kitts, The Caribbean’s New Luxury Hotspot



## TravelTime (May 26, 2018)

https://www.caribjournal.com/2018/03/06/six-senses-st-kitts/


----------



## pedro47 (May 26, 2018)

I agree St. Kitts and it’s sister island the Nevis Island are hidden jewels in the Caribbean.
They are much better islands than Nassau IMHP.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 26, 2018)

I'll have to add this to our list of places to go, we've not been to that one and we have points, so, easier to get in and 60 day discount applies most months of the year.


----------



## mjm1 (May 27, 2018)

Interesting update. We will be going the MVC St Kitts next late April for the first time, so are looking forward to the new experience.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## LisaH (May 27, 2018)

I have been thinking about going there, but I was told that snorkeling is not great on St Kitts so I have not pulled the trigger yet...


----------



## turkel (May 29, 2018)

Been there, done that...our least favorite Caribbean island.  Whenever St. Kitts is mentioned all I can think of is how DH sings.....Never,ever going there again...my very own weird Al


----------



## Seaport104 (May 29, 2018)

turkel said:


> Been there, done that...our least favorite Caribbean island.  Whenever St. Kitts is mentioned all I can think of is how DH sings.....Never,ever going there again...my very own weird Al



Have been thinking of going as well and interested to know why it was your least favorite.


----------



## turkel (May 29, 2018)

It was one of the few islands we didn't rent a car. The cost of taxis was beyond obnoxious, we are not resort sitters. We like to go, see, and explore. We easily spent $100/day on taxis. We also didn't like the "we have a locals price for groceries and a screw you the visitors price". Restaurants were very very expensive even for simple fare. We have found all of our other travels to be fairly priced i.e. St. Marteen, Hawaii, St. Thomas etc. 

Then there was the party atmosphere of the medical students. They were everywhere and loud and drunk...think spring break towns. They were even at the Marriott, at the pool, the beach...a big frat party. 

We had a fine time but see no reason to ever go back when we have so many places we like better and so many places yet unseen....the airfare is also more $$$$ to get to St . Kitts than just about any other island.

Let's just say St.Kitts didn't leave us with a good feeling about St. Kitts.


----------



## TravelTime (May 29, 2018)

turkel said:


> It was one of the few islands we didn't rent a car. The cost of taxis was beyond obnoxious, we are not resort sitters. We like to go, see, and explore. We easily spent $100/day on taxis. We also didn't like the "we have a locals price for groceries and a screw you the visitors price". Restaurants were very very expensive even for simple fare. We have found all of our other travels to be fairly priced i.e. St. Marteen, Hawaii, St. Thomas etc.
> 
> Then there was the party atmosphere of the medical students. They were everywhere and loud and drunk...think spring break towns. They were even at the Marriott, at the pool, the beach...a big frat party.
> 
> ...



How long ago did you visit?


----------



## turkel (May 29, 2018)

July 6-20 2014 per our II history.


----------



## TravelTime (May 29, 2018)

turkel said:


> July 6-20 2014 per our II history.



All the new luxury hotels have been opened in the past couple of years. So maybe it is a nicer island now. I did hear from a broker that the area where the Marriott is located is not the best.


----------



## pedro47 (May 30, 2018)

St Kitts is not liked some of the other  Caribbean Islands, where there are many timeshare resorts,  shopping malls, hotels and hotels, restaurants & restaurants and night clubs on what I called tourist row.

St Kitts & The Nevis Islands are laid back for some good old fashion R&R.


----------



## turkel (May 30, 2018)

Lots of beautiful Caribbean islands to get R&R at that are nicer, more beautiful, and reasonably priced. Our personal favorite ST. Marteen wish Marriott had a timeshare there, might even get me to cough up the big bucks to buy direct.


----------



## TravelTime (May 31, 2018)

turkel said:


> Lots of beautiful Caribbean islands to get R&R at that are nicer, more beautiful, and reasonably priced. Our personal favorite ST. Marteen wish Marriott had a timeshare there, might even get me to cough up the big bucks to buy direct.



We all have different preferences. I have never been to St Kitts but I have been to almost all the islands in the area near St Kitts as well as many islands in the Caribbean and Bahamas over the past 25 years. My favorites for top side beauty and awesome sea colors are St John, USVI and the many islands and cays of the Grenadines. My least favorites are St Martin and Barbados. They are very busy islands and I did not find them relaxing nor did "darker" water appeal to me.

For scuba diving, my favorites used to be Cozumel, Bonaire, Cayman Islands and the out islands of the Bahamas. Now, I do not have any favorite islands for scuba diving because the reefs and fish life are not like they were 25 years ago. I am disappointed whenever I go diving so I can no longer say where my favorite underwater locations are.

My other favorite is French Polynesia but we've been there several times in the past 6 years so not sure I'd want to go back any time soon when there are so many other beautiful places in the South Pacific and Asia to visit.

Hawaii is really nice top side but, once again, the ocean is so dark compared to my favorite islands in the Caribbean and South Pacific. We have a couple timeshares in Hawaii, mainly because it is an easy flight from California. I prefer the Caribbean over Hawaii so I would love to see MVC develop more Caribbean resorts. I'd also love to see MVC develop more in Asia too.


----------



## siesta (Jun 2, 2018)

We stayed at Marriott in St Kitts in 2004 when the resort had just recently opened.  Although we enjoyed the trip, the island hasn't drawn me back.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 2, 2018)

siesta said:


> We stayed at Marriott in St Kitts in 2004 when the resort had just recently opened.  Although we enjoyed the trip, the island hasn't drawn me back.



Marriott was one of the first hotels in St Kitts. In the past couple of years, St Kitts and Nevis is attracting a lot of luxury development and supposedly transforming itself into a hip country. I hope to visit St Kitts and Nevis at some point.


----------

